# Transition to Adult Food



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Luna turned 1 on April 30th but we're still feeding her IAMS large breed puppy food. I know large breed dogs aren't fully grown until about age 2 but do I really need to continue with puppy food until then? 

When did you transition your puppy to adult food?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My breeder and vet both suggested we move to adult food at 4 months.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

It's time for her to be on adult food....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We transitioned Max from Eukanuba Large Breed puppy food to Acana Wild Prairie at about 15 months.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

Max's Dad said:


> We transitioned Max from Eukanuba Large Breed puppy food to Acana Wild Prairie at about 15 months.


Exactly the same time for Parker too. 15 months. Same brand of food but switched from puppy to adult.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

We fed Bailey Purina Pro Plan Focus Large Breed Puppy food, and all of the vets in the practice we use and our breeder suggested she stay on that until 1 year. Purina recommended 15-18 months when I asked them. We switched her at about 15 months as that's when it worked out bag-wise. She's now on Purina Pro Plan Focus Large Breed Adult and doing great on it!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Bailey was switched to Large Breed Adult food at our vet's suggestion at 6 months of age.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I decided that since she was almost done her bag of puppy food, I bought the adult food. Yesterday it was 2 part puppy food/1 part adult. She seemed perfectly fine with it and it isn't upsetting her tummy. Over the next few days I'll slowly switch it out until its just adult food. 

Thanks everyone


----------

